# I messed up today with trailer



## the hammer (Sep 10, 2021)

I was getting ready to load the boat and backed down the empty trailer down the ramp. I checked the tire before putting the boat on the trailer and thought I should move the trailer toward the center of the ramp, away from the dock. Needless to say, I was right, the tire was too close to the dock and the tire got stuck between the ramp and the dock.
Fortunately, there were a couple of guys jumped in and helped, we lifted the trailer away from the dock. Put the boat on the trailer and pulled up the ramp.
I was able tow home, a couple of miles, without incident. Question is, what should I do to check out the trailer, tires, leaf springs, etc.?
Thanks


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 10, 2021)

Jack up the 1 side & spin tire to look for a wobble.
Check the tire sidewall for damage.
Also look at spring mounts to see if they have moved or got bent.
If they were able to lift it without prying, it probably is OK.


----------



## ktoelke54 (Sep 21, 2021)

If it’s tracking straight and the tire and wheel don’t wobble, you probably didn’t hurt anything. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## the hammer (Sep 22, 2021)

I’ll be checking it out on Friday.
Thanks for your recommendations.


----------



## the hammer (Sep 24, 2021)

Hit the lake today so I was able to check the trailer without the boat. From this layman’s perspective it seems all right. Leaf springs look good. No tire wear (that’s a little bit more knowledge there, had some tire experience), other stuff looks good.


----------

